# Tripletta Cristiano Ronaldo Real - Atletico. Video. 2 maggio 2017.



## admin (2 Maggio 2017)

Incredibile Cristiano Ronaldo. Il fenomeno portoghese, con una fantastica tripletta, ha steso da solo l'Atletico Madrid nella semifinale di andata della Champions League 2016/2017.

Video con i gol qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2017)

Ogni giorno più opportunista


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ogni giorno più opportunista



Con l'età è normale...con gli anni diventerà sempre più uomo d'area...


----------



## ralf (2 Maggio 2017)

Il primo goal è in fuorigioco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ogni giorno più opportunista



Intanto Benzema si è bevuto 4 gol facili e lui invece li ha messi...poi il primo e secondo gol mi paiono tutto fuorché opportunismo..nel primo fa un terzo tempo da pallavolista, nel secondo fa una cosa difficilissima nel calciare forte e preciso un pallone così vicino al corpo..

Fenomeno

Lui e Messi fanno un altro sport


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Il primo goal è in fuorigioco.


Non è fuorigioco, il regolamento è chiaro.


----------



## Luca_Taz (3 Maggio 2017)

sec me sti 3 gol la juve non li prendeva...


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Maggio 2017)

Ormai da un paio di anni non regge 10 mesi sullo stesso livello. Lo scorso anno parti alla grandissima per poi scoppiare sul finale. La vittoria in champions nonchè dell'europeo col suo portogallo non lo videro protagonista in prima linea.
Quest'anno ha cambiato preparazione ( sua dichiarazione) ed è arrivato ad aprile con tanta benzina nel serbatoio dopo un avvio a rilento. Nella prima fase della champions e negli ottavi ha segnato la miseria di due gol e ha giocato al servizio della squadra mentre ora pare una mitragliatrice!!!
Gestione fantastica.
Questo ha una testa da fenomeno, ancor prima che i mezzi. Fame, determinazione, voglia , ambizioni, autostima, leadership.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2017)

Oramai è nella storia. C'è poco da dire.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intanto Benzema si è bevuto 4 gol facili e lui invece li ha messi...poi il primo e secondo gol mi paiono tutto fuorché opportunismo..nel primo fa un terzo tempo da pallavolista, nel secondo fa una cosa difficilissima nel calciare forte e preciso un pallone così vicino al corpo..
> 
> Fenomeno
> 
> Lui e Messi fanno un altro sport



Sono un grandissimo fan di Ronaldo, ma ormai deve fare l'uomo d'area, o comunque alla Griezmann...


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono un grandissimo fan di Ronaldo, ma ormai deve fare l'uomo d'area, o comunque alla Griezmann...



Si probabilmente hai ragione però è anche vero che se hai uno come CR7 in campo gli dici solo "fai quello che vuoi"..finché farà 40 gol all'anno c'è poco da insegnargli..ormai anche Zidane non sa nemmeno cosa dire quando gli chiedono di CR7


----------



## Igniorante (3 Maggio 2017)

Questo vive per far gol e per essere il più forte


----------

